# Pesian: خوشا



## ISLAMABAD

What does khoshaa mean in this sentence "خوشا کسی که چو رو کرد سوی او دنیا به اختیار گذشت "?
I think it is related to khosh, which means "pleasant".


----------



## truce

If I rephrase it to simple Farsi it is as:
خوش به حال کسی که وقتی دنیا روی خوش به او نشان داد، او به اختیارخودش پشت به دنیا کرد
خوشا کسی که= خوش به حال کسی که = lucky the individual who


----------



## PersoLatin

Some examples here.


----------



## the far side

khoshaa means "happy is..." or "blessed is...". It can also mean "How pleasant...is!"
خوشا شيراز ووضع بي مثالش means "How pleasant Shiraz and its unparalleled situation are!" (I got this from my dictionary.)
As for your sentence خوشا کسی که چو رو کرد سوی او دنیا به اختیار گذشت I think it would mean "Blessed is he who when the world turned (ru kard) toward him (su-ye u), his choice passed."


----------



## farasso0

I think in that sentence it means مرحبا.


----------



## truce

Actually "خوشا" means "خوش به حال" which expresses a feeling or a sence of envy.


----------



## PersoLatin

خوشا is used to express a wish or a desire (optative), it means (may) happiness/pleasure be on/upon..., I believe it is the same as بادا and مبادا.


----------



## colognial

Truce, to me the "sense of envy" is highly debatable. There is none in this line of verse, for instance:
خوشا شیراز و وضع بی مثال اش
خداوندا نگه دار از زوال اش


----------



## truce

colognial said:


> Truce, to me the "sense of envy" is highly debatable. There is none in this line of verse, for instance:
> خوشا شیراز و وضع بی مثال اش
> خداوندا نگه دار از زوال اش


To me it means as:
خوش به حال شیراز و اوضاع و احوال منحصر به فرد و بینظیرش. (حالتی که گوینده داره به شیراز غبطه میخوره).


----------



## farasso0

truce said:


> To me it means as:
> خوش به حال شیراز و اوضاع و احوال منحصر به فرد و بینظیرش. (حالتی که گوینده داره به شیراز غبطه میخوره).


ولی ما اصولا به همنوع خودمون غبطه می خوریم. چیزهایی که کسی داره و ما نداریم. چطور میشه به شیراز غبطه خورد


----------



## truce

farasso0 said:


> ولی ما اصولا به همنوع خودمون غبطه می خوریم. چیزهایی که کسی داره و ما نداریم. چطور میشه به شیراز غبطه خورد


It might be a personification.


----------



## farasso0

truce said:


> It might be a personification.


مثل این شعر :
حسرت نبرم به خواب آن مرداب ......کآرام درون دشت شب خفته ست
دریایم و نیست باکم از طوفان....... دریا همه عمر خوابش آشفته ست

اما وضع بی مثال شیراز می تونه آب و هوا، طبیعت، یا معماری اش باشه.


----------



## PersoLatin

truce said:


> Actually "خوشا" means "خوش به حال" which expresses a feeling or a sence of envy.


خوشا شیراز و وضع بی مثال اش
خداوندا نگه دار از زوال اش
The sense of envy can be present in the mind of the author, we simply don't know, he is certainly comparing شیراز with his, or another town. Having said that, the 'sense of envy' is not inherent in خوشا, and comes over with its use in this context. The same goes with خوش به حال, you can sense some envy or a feeling of not being as fortunate as the person it is directed at.


----------



## colognial

PersoLatin, actually I have my doubts about خوشا and خوش به حال being synonymous. With خوش به حال, as you point out, one will have to consult the text to know if there's envy being felt or not. With خوشا, however, the situation is entirely different. Would you agree?


----------



## farasso0

این نکته رو هم باید در نظر داشت که حافظ خودش  شیراز زندگی می کرده.


----------



## PersoLatin

colognial said:


> ersoLatin, actually I have my doubts about خوشا and خوش به حال being synonymous. With خوش به حال, as you point out, one will have to consult the text to know if there's envy being felt or not. With خوشا, however, the situation is entirely different. Would you agree?


I don't believe they are either, خوش به حال is usually expressed as خوشا به حالت/حالش etc., and the خوشا part only, is the same it is in خوشا شیراز و وضع بی مثال اش. When someone says خوشا به حالش, there is a yearning expressed which, rightly or wrongly, maybe be interpreted as envy.


----------

